# looking for a shape conforming tool drawer liner



## sofasurfer (Aug 1, 2010)

I want to line my tool drawers with something that can be made to have an indentation of the individual tools. Tools just rool around and at a glance I can not see what is missing or present. 
Something like styrophone could have the tool pres
sed into it to create a indentation that the tool would always be found in. But styrophome is not practical or nice.

A 1/2 inch layer of bondo in the drawer would be nice. Wrap the tools in saran wrap and puch them into the bondo and let it dry. This would create a special place for every tool. But thats a lot of bondo.

A block of wood could have holes drilled to hold sockets. But that does not do anything for ratchets, pliers, wrenches, etc.

Ok, you get the idea. Do you have any ideas what would be a good solution to this problem?


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

spray foam into drawer layered with saran wrap and press tools into place creating indentation of tool. Remove tool and allow to set completely and voila there you go. If your drawers are the same size you could make a mold out of scrap ply and line that with saran and then cut it all out after it is set and repeat process for next drawer. There are different kinds of foam and for the life of me I can't remember which one to use ( too much beer tonight) sorry...


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

sofasurfer said:


> I want to line my tool drawers with something that can be made to have an indentation of the individual tools. Tools just rool around and at a glance I can not see what is missing or present.
> Something like styrophone could have the tool pres
> sed into it to create a indentation that the tool would always be found in. But styrophome is not practical or nice.
> 
> ...


They sell socket organizers. For the tools, make an organizer and trace the tool on the bottom or take a picture and attach it to the bottom and poly over it.


----------



## Dwillems (Jul 14, 2011)

fixrite said:


> spray foam into drawer layered with saran wrap and press tools into place creating indentation of tool. Remove tool and allow to set completely and voila there you go. If your drawers are the same size you could make a mold out of scrap ply and line that with saran and then cut it all out after it is set and repeat process for next drawer. There are different kinds of foam and for the life of me I can't remember which one to use ( too much beer tonight) sorry...


Tool companies online sometimes sell foam inserts that you can cut to fit tools or they can cut for you, but it's very expensive. We use it in thr military for quick tool inventory at turn over and I love it. I'm still looking for my own solution still but I sometimes find scrap pieces of foam from shipping packages that will work well


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

My thoughts,( but haven't tried) is to do the mould with the spray foam and after it is set to see if it could be sprayed with a rubber coating to make it more durable. Just a thought.


----------



## elementz (Jan 11, 2010)

I stumbled upon this the other day.

http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=4770.0


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Used to make very nice custom camera cases to take on sailboats out of navy surplus gas mask bags. I made the inserts for lenses and things by wetting foam, freezing it, and then cutting and shaping it with whatever woodworking tools needed. Not sure if it would hold up to the use you have in mind but it worked out great for me.


----------

